# Deep bite on tongue



## ssolberg99 (Mar 31, 2005)

My DS fell at the playground today and really took a good bite on his tongue. It has two teeth marks and looks fairly deep. Is there anything that I can/should do for him?


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Plenty of popsicles (will numb it and keep the swelling down). Make sure and have soft foods and NO salty foods for a few days. Otherwise, there's nothing you can really do about it.


----------



## starbarrett (Jun 16, 2004)

ow ow ow ow ow!!!







to him!


----------



## schatz (May 6, 2003)

yup, nothing you can do. The good news is that tongues heal quickly. My dd cut her tongue last summer with a scissors (yes, the tip, think "lizzard girl") - it bled like crazy for a while (imagine holding your toddler for an entire evening while putting pressure on her tongue with a tissue) but then was fine. Watch out for citrus too - that will sting.


----------



## SamuraiEarthMama (Dec 3, 2002)

ds2 bit through his tongue (on a wooden rocking horse) when he was about 3. it bled like CRAZY and i was sure he'd lost some teeth or a piece of his tongue... but he just bit it. we took him first to our family dentist, then to the oral surgeon she recommended, and he said, "yep. he bit through it, alright. nothing to do but let it heal." apparently you don't put stitches in a tongue because it heals so quickly (and it really did, i was amazed at how fast he was wanting regular food, and talking clearly again).

one thing we did on his recommendation was rinse with warm salt water... it helps clean the mouth, it's soothing, and it promotes healing. we actually do this now with all sorts of mouth problems, loose tooth, sore throat, bitten cheek or lip, injury... it feels sooo much better, so quickly.

it's scary, mama, but it will heal.

katje


----------

